# Wheres the best place to catch bull reds without a boat



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I dont have a boat yet and want to catch some big reds. Where is a place where Ive got the best chance to catch some reds.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

If you don't feel like lugging gear, go to Bob Sikes Beachside. That's the bridge to P-cola Beach. Anywhere up and down that bridge you have a strong likelyhood to get a big one. If you feel like trekking it, walk to Ft Pickens pier. Almost guaranteed to get them there. Long walk (not sure how long, never done it), but it's peaceful and you'll probably have it to yourself. This time of year, go anywhere and throw out a big chunk of bait.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite place is Alabamas pass. Loaded with em like our pass, 3 to 4 foot, and each licenced angler can keep one oversized bull!!! And they are NOT full of worms, or nasty. 

They are best when you take them big fat filets, butterfly em open, stuff with crabmeat stuffing that you can by frozen at walmarts, rub butter on em and sprinkle breadcrumbs and bake em! Make a sherry wine sause with shallots and cracked black pepper (comes out real tangy from the wine) and drizzle that on top!!:hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

By ther way, you can get em no prob off the jetties at the Alabama pass. Use a half a mullet on a 16/0 circle hook with a sliding egg sinker on the leader, and you will not be able to stop catching them!


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't know about making the trek out to pickens. I believe it is 7 miles one way from where the road closes at chicken bone beach. I have been catching them out on the Bob Sikes for the past 3 weekends. The last one broke 2 pier nets trying to get him up on the bridge. I am guessing 40+ inches and fat as hell. I had to cut the line and let him go. I caught him on a 6'6" medium action pole, 12# test line, 3/0 circle hook and cut pig fish. It was a blast. I have been there probably 6 times in the last 3 weeks and I have seen probably 15 reds caught.


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I went out to bob sikes yesterday and fished the bumpers nothing but white trout. Should I fish somewhere else on the bridge?


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Okay guys, I'm new to fishing, and I just bought a new 18' CC. I would love to catch me on of these reds!!!!!!! If I go to Bob Sikes bridge, where exactly is the best place to be? What kind of bait, fish bottom, top, please help I'm dieing to catch one!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I really cant ppoint you in the right direction for Bob Sikes, I know Konz could. But if you got a 18', you can hit the pass. Look at my photo gallery below, a few pages in, and you will see more bull reds than ever. And keep in mind, I have no idea what I'm doin when it comes to a rod and reel, yet from fall till January, we consitintly catch at least 4 a night, usually 7 or so, few nites 9.

Get in the pass at dusk, use a 12/0 to 16/0 circle hook, with a sliding egg sinker on, and a chunk of meat. A 1/3 of a mullet, or lady fish works lovely. We always catch a buttload while shark fishing, with 480 pound steel leaders. get in between the tips of the 2 jetties on the fort Mcree side of the jetties (west side of pass) bout 40 feet of water. Drop em down, and wait. You may go 3 hours with nothin, but when a school of them passes thru, and they will, be ready. You will get double hookups if you got 2 lines in the water, and will pull up bout 3 or 4 at a time.

Good luck, and get some pics B$ you release em!


----------

